# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Memory Loss and anxiety

## Firefly09

I just had a pretty scary experience just going to pick up my son from school. I was standing in the parking lot feeling particularly anxious, possibly more than usual. Paranoid that people are looking at me etc etc.

Anyway when I went to get my son the teacher asked for my number for a field trip plan I offered to take on, suddenly I had forgot my phone number. This is the same number that I have been using for the last 4+ years and never had a problem remembering it before. Why would I suddenly just forget it like that? I just started  saying numbers, hoping that somehow i would pick the right ones out of instinct, but nope. It wasn't until I went  and walked away from the school, for a bit that I finally remembered it. Recently I have been feeling more and more like everything isn't real.

----------


## CityofAngels

That happens to me. If there are visitors outside the front of my apartment building who need to be let in I have about a 50% failure rate in typing in the 4 number security code. Obviously when no one is around I do it without even thinking.

----------


## WintersTale

Whenever I have a panic attack, I quickly forget things easily. It is relatively common, but still scary.

----------


## Sagan

Same here. When I'm very anxious, my ability to record events and form memories is severely impacted. If I happen to have a convo with a complete stranger, I'll hardly remember what was said.

----------


## Chantellabella

It happens to all of us. Try forgetting your own kid's name when you are introducing them. For me, it's when I'm stressed or have too much going on. I tend to just make a joke out of it though. I think because everyone does this at least some times, they often laugh along with you. I'll say something like, "Wow! Senility is setting in early" or "ADD moment." I think people tend to do this when they are overwhelmed, stressed and have too much going on.........even if they don't have SA. Sure it can be embarrassing, but if you just say it's normal, that might calm you down enough to take out your phone and get the number while you're laughing at how silly it is that you forgot it. 

btw, my kids are also used to me calling them the cats' names.

----------


## takethebiscuit

It might reassure people that, in most cases, you're not actually forgetting things. Your short term memory was being affected by the anxious state you happened to be in. The information is still there in your long term memory. Which is why when you change states (relax etc) you recall the information you'd been trying to remember. 

If you find yourself in a similar situation, gain control  of your breathing and or ground yourself by placing your attention briefly in you feet. Doing both those things is triggering a state change in your body/mind which can be enough to restore your short term memory. Doesn't work every single time but it has been shown to work quite well for a lot of people.

----------


## WineKitty

You aren't alone, OP.  Between being hypothyroid, being a long term user of Klonopin and having anxiety issues, my memory has become very frighteningly awful.  I had trouble remember a much used phone number the other day.  I have trouble remembering various passwords (this is esp bad when it happens at work).  I like the techniques offered above by TaketheBiscuit and may try those myself.

----------

